# Shipping from Australia



## tigermel (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi

Could anyone recommend a shipping company to ship a tent (73kg!) from Melbourne to Dubai. Thanks.


----------



## tigermel (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi

I'd prefer the cheapest option. I have a 73 kg camping tent I want to bring from Melbourne. Any idea of the cost. There's now hurry.


----------

